# What do you do with a stock that has tanked?



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an investment (outside of registered accounts) that lost 90% of its value but i did not bother to sell it. Asssuming a very low probability of it ever re-gaining that loss, what should I do with? Just let it sit? sell it? What are the pros/cons?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Why not sell it and claim the capital loss against capital gains you've had over the past 3 years? If you dont' have any capital gains, you can carry forward the loss indefinitely.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Ask yourself: would I buy this stock today given what I know and how it is priced? If they answer is no, you should sell.


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

I am with FT on this....sell it and take the capital loss


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I agree with all the above. My question is if you don't mind, what stock is it.? And don't worry about being embarrassed because we have all been in that position one time or another.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought Manulife! Yup, I'm not a particularly skilled stock-picker.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I can sympathize with you since I was in a similar situation.

Here is what I did for one stock from 2001 Internet Bubble fiasco.
I requested a physical certificate, framed it, and hung it right above of my desk. 
It humbles me each and every day that I sit in front of the computer to make trades.

Never made the same mistake since.

MB

PS: Take the capital loss as others suggested.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I did the same with Zenn Motor Company, bought at around $3/share average and today it's down to 69 cents  I'm still holding but not sure exactly why.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it worth taking a (capital) loss for what amount? 

A few hundred? Need at least a few thousand?


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

I sell when I don't see up coming. I sold the last of my TRE at 1.90 with the Globe and Mail report. I saw no real growth after that, only speculators.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

dogcom said:


> I agree with all the above. My question is if you don't mind, what stock is it.? And don't worry about being embarrassed because we have all been in that position one time or another.


I bought ARF nearly a year ago for around $20 per share, now it sits at $1.30. About 4k invested. It just keeps going down and down, and I don't see any up trend in sight.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Mockingbird said:


> I can sympathize with you since I was in a similar situation.
> 
> Here is what I did for one stock from 2001 Internet Bubble fiasco.
> I requested a physical certificate, framed it, and hung it right above of my desk.
> ...


I have 1 share of Bre-X left in my account. Reminds me to invest smart every time I look at my statement.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Bre-X stock certificates are highly sought after.
They sell for around US$300 online and I've seen several sold above $500.

MB


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Are Nortel certificates worth anything, 
or are there too many around ?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Guys, forget about Bre-X and Nortel certificates, they are history.
Start acquiring Sino Forest and YLO certificates instead.
Get into the game before those boats sail.
Then, in a year or so, you can boast how you sold a Sino Forest certificate for $500 and made back your losses


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

AMABILE said:


> Are Nortel certificates worth anything,
> or are there too many around ?


Here's one place selling it for $99.95. 

MB


----------



## Yudansha (May 14, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Guys, forget about Bre-X and Nortel certificates, they are history.
> Start acquiring Sino Forest and YLO certificates instead.
> Get into the game before those boats sail.
> Then, in a year or so, you can boast how you sold a Sino Forest certificate for $500 and made back your losses


That is hilarious.


----------

